# Happy Birthday Inky!!!



## LizardGirl

My baby is 2 years old! Happy Birthday my little stinker butt!  

I'll post birthday pics as soon as I upload them.


----------



## sagesmommy

YAY!! Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## drpepperheather

Ziggy says *HAPPY BIRTHDAY* to Inky!!!! 
Can't wait to see some birthday photos...which I'm sure he'll be posing for all model-like!


----------



## Reaper

Happy B-day Inkster!!!!!


----------



## LizardGirl

Aw, thank you guys so much!  Here are the pictures, so far. There will probably be more tonight!

A hat? I will NOT put up with this.









I look so silly! Fine, I will *huff* it off.









Okay, candles are fine. What's this one say?









Well, would you look at that! I'm two! (... cough old man cough... :lol: )









aaaand completely random, but cute anyhow:

I'm still the ferocious takeout monster! LOL









Silly boy, he's enjoying himself.


----------



## hedgieluver

HAPPY BIRTHDAY INKY!!!!!!   CUTEST BIRTHDAY HEDGIE EVER!!!!!


----------



## o0bibitte0o

Awww he is soooo sweet!  Love it!


----------



## basmati

Congrats! Does he get a mealie cake?


----------



## Shelbys Mom

Happy Birthday Inky!!!!!!
I hope "Mom" gave you extra birthday mealies!!


----------



## Tasha

ooohh soooo cute! Wicked pictures.  

Happy Birthday from Henry.xx


----------



## shetland

Oh my! I have always loved the adorable Inky! Happy Birthday little one. I must have more pictures. He is just too precious!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vortex

awwww! Happy Birthday!!! hes soo cute :lol:


----------



## zoologist

Happy birthday, Inky! make sure momma gives you some extra mealworms tonight as my present to you!


----------



## LizardGirl

Inky says thank you everyone! He had scrambly egg mealie cake last night and devoured every piece. :lol:

We went to Baskin Robbins to celebrate (okay, so I wanted an excuse to get ice cream... LOL) and got an extra bowl for Inky to sit in. It was rather funny. 

Ice cream: (semi-sweet chocolate flavor)









Another random yet cute pic:


----------



## Nancy

Awww, he is so cute. Happy Birthday Inky.


----------



## cynthb

Awww he is so sweet  Those are great pictures, and a belated happy birthday to the little guy!


----------



## KASeNIK

LG - Inky's toes are so well groomed and short! How do you do it?!

BTW - Murphey sends his belated birthday wishes


----------



## LizardGirl

Hehe, really? I was actually thinking the front ones could need trimming again soon. :lol: 

He's usually quite cooperative for the back ones, and fortunately the front ones don't grow fast because he is more huffy if I try to get those.


----------



## Shelbys Mom

I know I already told him to have a happy day but Shelby and Wasabe wanted to send their best wishes to him.

Wasabe thinks he's very cute  
He looks a lot like Wasabe (if she were thinner lol :lol: )


----------



## numothehedgehog

*sniffles*
He's growing up so fast.
It seems like it was just yesterday we were talking on chat and you were all excited about picking him up!
=]
Happy late birthday baby !


----------



## Hedgierrt

Happy birthday Inky! You look great in the hat! Best wishes for a great year of fun, frolic, and MEALIES!


----------

